# أفضل صوره فى العالم ( اليد صاحبه الرجاء )



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه الصورة يجب أن تأخذ أفضل صورة للعام وربما الأروع لعشر سنوات قادمة كما يذكر جوستن ماكارثي

التقط الصورة الممرضة ميشيل michaelcl ancy ونشرتها في مدونتها

يقول جوستن ماكارثي

يجب أن تنشر الصورة في التلفاز و نشرات الأخبار و في كل صحف أمريكا ! إنها ليست قطعة نسيج أو لجنين بل الصورة تقول ما لايقوله آلاف البشر !!

…عظيمة هذه اللقطة :

عظيمة في جلالها و جمالها ،عظيمة في موقفها ،عظيمة في وجودها ،

عظيمة في عظمتها ..سبحانك يا عظيم ..سبحانك


لمشاهدة الصورة









الصورة لجنين في بطن أمه لم يكمل 21 إسبوعاً

إسمه سامويل ألكسندر

حيث قرر الطبيب جوزيف برونر أن سامويل بحاجة إلى عملية جراحية ولكن لو تم إخراجه من بطن أمه فإنه سوف يموت ،

ولذا عليه أن يقوم بإجراء العملية وهو داخل رحم الأم .


لم تمانع الأم (جولي آرماس) من إجراء العملية حيث أنها تعمل ممرضة توليد في نفس المستشفى

وهي تعرف جيداً مدى مهارة الطبيب برونر في مثل تلك الحالات

حيث أنه قد قام بعدة عمليات مشابهة وقد تكللت جميعها بالنجاح.


وأثناء العملية قام الطبيب بعمل فتحة في رحم الأم ليتمكن من إجراء العملية للجنين ،

وبعد أن إنتهى من العملية وبينما هو يحاول إرجاع الرحم إلى مكانه أخرج سامويل يده الصغيرة جداً وأمسك بإصبع الطبيب .


يقول الدكتور برونر

(( لقد كانت هذه اللحظة من أكثر اللحظات التي مرت في حياتي تأثيراً عليّ لدرجة أنني في تلك اللحظة قد تجمدت مكاني ولم أستطع أن أفعل أي شيء أو أن أحرك إصبعي ، أحسست بأن أطرافي كلها قد تجمدت))

وبسرعة كبيرة وقبل أن ينتهي هذا الموقف الأكثر إثارة وعاطفية في العالم تم أخذ هذه الصورة ونشرت في الصحف تحت اسم (( اليد صاحبة الرجاء))

وقد كتبت الصحف عن هذه الصورة بأن الجنين سامويل قد أخرج يده الصغيرة من رحم أمه ليمسك بإصبع الطبيب وكأنه بذلك أراد أن يقول له ' شكراً لك لإنقاذك حياتي'

تقول الأم أنها بعد أن رأت الصورة ظلت تبكي لعدة أيام ، لقد تعلمت من هذه الصورة بأن الحمل ليس عبارة عن عجز و مرض وتعب بل هو إعطاء حياة لشخص آخر صغير وضعيف بحاجة إليك وإلى حمايتك.

لقد نجحت العملية 100% وولد سامويل بعد أن أتم فترة الحمل وهو الآن بصحة جيدة.







المصدر


http://www.gulfson.com/vb/f44/t122061/


منقول


​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الصليب ياعثل 
بجد عثل ايد الطفله رهيبه تأثر القلب
انا لو مكان الطبيب كنت بكيت من الشده
بجد رااااااائع نهيسى رائع رائع رائع​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور رائعة و موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ارووجة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

قصة وصورة مؤثرررة جداااااا
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله صورة جميلة تعقد و تاخد العقل 
شكرا استاذ النهيسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا روعة ومؤثرة جدا نهيسى
من يقدم الخيير يجب ان تتمد لة يد مثل هذة اليد


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي النهيسى 

على الموضوع المهم بالحقيقة انا متابع هذل الخبر من مدة

والعمليات دي تتطور بسرعة من اشهر الى الان


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا اخي النهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع المهم بالحقيقة انا متابع هذل الخبر من مدة
> 
> والعمليات دي تتطور بسرعة من اشهر الى الان


*شكرا أخى الغالى كليمو

 للمرور الحبيب


 الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا روعة ومؤثرة جدا نهيسى
> من يقدم الخيير يجب ان تتمد لة يد مثل هذة اليد


*مرور غاااالى وراااائع



منتهى الشكر


أم النور معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> سبحان الله صورة جميلة تعقد و تاخد العقل
> شكرا استاذ النهيسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حضرتك


* مور أسعدنى جدا


شكرا جدا


ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> قصة وصورة مؤثرررة جداااااا
> ربنا يباركك اخي


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا


العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صور رائعة و موضوع جميل جدا يا النهيسي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


* مرور جميل جدا 


الرب يكون معاكم

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *بسم الصليب ياعثل
> بجد عثل ايد الطفله رهيبه تأثر القلب
> انا لو مكان الطبيب كنت بكيت من الشده
> بجد رااااااائع نهيسى رائع رائع رائع​*


* شكرا جدا جدا

للمرور العزيز

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا ربى جميييييل
انا شفت الصورة من مدة بس مقرتش الخبر بالتفصيل
شكرا نهيسى بجد صورة اكتر من تحفة جدااا*


----------

